# Seal subwoofer to box with silicone?



## tstien (Nov 11, 2011)

Before screwing the subwoofer into the box, should you place a bead of silicone to help seal the sub to the box?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

wont hurt anything, but I would use the foam seal that came with the sub first.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Silicone is messy and a ***** to clean up(and it stinks!). Get some self adhesive closed cell foam on a roll from home depot and call it a day.


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

amitaF said:


> Silicone is messy and a ***** to clean up(and it stinks!). Get some self adhesive closed cell foam on a roll from home depot and call it a day.


Exactly...just ask for door weather-stripping.


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

I personally would not use silicone. Just use weatherstripping.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Duct tape.


----------



## adamand (Apr 19, 2009)

Dude... duct tape fixes ANYTHING :laugh:


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

No to silicone. It outgasses and isn't good for the speaker cone/surround, though if your box is ported, I guess it wouldn't be so bad. But the foam seal will be fine...


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Ray21 said:


> Duct tape.


:lol:


----------



## tstien (Nov 11, 2011)

The IDQ10V3 sub I have didn't come with foam. As much as I really appreciate that duct tape look, I'll go grab some weatherstripping. 

Not sure how well it will work as there is almost no room for a seal without the screws piercing the weatherstripping.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

They are supposed to, as long as you don't tear up the weatherstripping with them as you screw the driver in.


----------



## redbaronace (Sep 27, 2011)

Ray21 said:


> Duct tape.


I think this woofer belonged to Mcguiver,


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

Go to the hardware store and buy "rope caulk." It's a non adhesive putty like weatherstripping. I have been using it for 14 years and it makes a world of a difference. It's very easy to work as its coiled up and can be seperated in into different sizes depending on how much you want to use, but it doesn't take much.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Silicone and other adhesives contain thinners which can damage the glues in your subwoofer-if you ever use silicone please ensure it has "gone off" completely before mounting any driver in close proximity-especially if it's a sealed enclosure/baffle


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Silicone are good for sealing the enclosure's sides but to seal the sub/enclosure gap are not a good way....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Ray21 said:


> Duct tape.


His sub...


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

tstien said:


> Before screwing the subwoofer into the box, should you place a bead of silicone to help seal the sub to the box?


Put a thin layer of silicone on the enclosure not on the subwoofer. Apply the layer of silicone sealant then let dry and then mount the subwoofer.

Eric


----------



## tstien (Nov 11, 2011)

I will totally fellate you guys for the input, any of you going to be in TX soon?


----------



## timaishu (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmmm. I didnt know silicone out gassing could damage subs.

Question.

I forget when I sealed up my old set of subs. I think I have use bathroom caulk, the white stuff to seal it. I drilled two holes in the center wall to run the wiring to run them parallel and I used silicone to seal the two holes.

I forget how long I let it dry for but the subs have been in that box for almost a year now. They seem fine though.

How would I know they were damaged and would there would be any benefit at this point to taking them out to get fresh air into the box?


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

timaishu said:


> Hmmm. I didnt know silicone out gassing could damage subs.
> 
> Question.
> 
> ...




at this point, no. after a year, the damage would almost surely be already done. if they seem alright and they've been that way for as long as you say... let it go. you might actually do more harm in taking the box apart to check.


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

Silicone out gassing damaging subs?

You guys need to quit huffing paint.

Nonsense.


----------



## timaishu (Dec 14, 2008)

DiMora said:


> Silicone out gassing damaging subs?
> 
> You guys need to quit huffing paint.
> 
> Nonsense.


I sure hope so.

I would be bummed knowing my IDQv1s were damaged.


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

timaishu said:


> I sure hope so.
> 
> I would be bummed knowing my IDQv1s were damaged.


They are fine...

Sometimes these fiberglass fumes go to folks brains. :laugh:


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

DiMora said:


> Silicone out gassing damaging subs?
> 
> You guys need to quit huffing paint.
> 
> Nonsense.


I remember reading somewhere that the fumes could eat away at foam surrounds. Better safe than sorry IMO.


----------



## alabama_lowlife (Sep 14, 2011)

I read that as well, but it also said that it was only a problem before it cured. Once it's cured there are no more fumes.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

The fumes are acidic. Yes they can do damage, especially to foam surrounds. Are they going to kill your sub? More than likely not, but its still not worth it to use it, just use foam.


----------

